# Vinyl Cutter blade stays in one spot, does not move



## 204KK (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi I am new to this. I recently set up my USCutter MH 871-MK2 with software Sure Cuts A Lot 3. I set it all up, installed drivers and when I went to cut some lettering out that is 5inches in height and 30 inches in length the blade would only cut at its starting point not moving to how the lettering is. Itried getting it to cut from Origin point and "What you see is what you get"

Please help, I am sure its something simple that i am overlooking..


----------



## memgen (Feb 11, 2013)

If this is a brand new plotter that you have and this is your very first cut make sure the drive belt is attached correctly and you have removed all packing restraints. I have the same plotter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 204KK (Dec 13, 2012)

memgen said:


> If this is a brand new plotter that you have and this is your very first cut make sure the drive belt is attached correctly and you have removed all packing restraints. I have the same plotter.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using T-Shirt Forums



It is my very first cut, I have removed all the restraints and have tested the carriage moving it left and right to see if it its obstructed. When I first turned on the cutter the carriage moved all the way to the starting point on the right. Hasn't moved from there since...


----------



## detroitdesign (Feb 11, 2013)

Some cutters have like stoppers (like red bottons on the ends of the machine) the carriage that holds the blade hits them and shuts down the cutting, u may have to reset or realign if its a belt driven cutter, or your computer isnt making a connection to the cutter. Sometimes you have to make sure you have selected the right port that you have it connected to in whatever software your using to cut from like flexi.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 204KK (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok yes it has a red button and is belt driven. I will look into that. Im not sure if this helps but when I go to set up the cutter's origin point, it does not move to the left no matter how high put the Y axis at. When I manually move the carriage to the middle and press the button to lower the Y axis it moves to the right without a problem.


----------



## detroitdesign (Feb 11, 2013)

When I got my first cutter it was doing that it was a laser point from us cutter. I believe it goes to the right cause thats the position it starts from, turn it off and move the carriage to the right where your going to start cutting from turn it back on and send a cut. What type of cutter do u have. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## detroitdesign (Feb 11, 2013)

No now that I think about it it starts left to right, so start you position on the left and make sure your image fits within the area your cutting so it doesn't run into the red button. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 204KK (Dec 13, 2012)

As soon as I turn the printer back on it moves to its starting point on the far right. I havent found a way for it to move left on the Y axis at all without using my hand. and even then it always return to the starting point and stays there when it cuts. I am using a US Cutter MH 871-MK2 with Sure Cuts A Lot 3 software


----------



## 204KK (Dec 13, 2012)

holy moly it worked!!!! Guess manually does the trick!!!! Thank you a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## detroitdesign (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 204KK (Dec 13, 2012)

*****UPDATE*****
Upon manually moving the carriage to the left i noticed it would only cut the bottom part of the lettering. I decided to call USCutter and ask them about the issue of the carriage not moving left. The customer service agent suspected it might have been a problem with the motherboard. He guided me through the steps and how to troubleshoot it by switching the wires from the rollers with the wires for the carriage on the motherboard. Suddenly the carriage was moving automatically left and right but the rollers would only roll one direction, which concludes that the motherboard is bad. They shipped a new motherboard to me with detailed instructions on how to replace it with the old one the same day.


----------

